
2015 to Be Hottest Year on Record - cryptoz
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/151124-2015-hottest-year-record-global-warming-climate-change-science/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_tw20151125news-hottestyear&utm_campaign=Content&sf16002700=1
======
stephgonnasteph
Surprising no one.

